#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  wom 5000 mimo como cliente ou melhor nanobeam 16

## lucasleal2020

olá pessoal do under linux gostaria de saber de vcs mais experientes oque acham da wom 5000 mimo como cliente hoje em 2017
estou pensando em instalar alguns clientes com ela distancia de 300 metros acham que vai dar, lembrando que visada e limpa

----------


## TsouzaR

Única vantagem das WOM 5000 é o preço. Se pode comprar algo melhor, faça-o.
Com exceção de CPE TP-Link, Maxxstation, modelos apenas 802.11a e chinesas de marca estranha, qualquer coisa é melhor.

----------


## lucasleal2020

obrigado pela ajuda, vc acha que a nanobeam 16 e melhor, estou com medo de comprar uma nanobeam e nao da certo pq quero trabalhar com ela com protocolo airmax desativado

----------


## dalexandre

Não te recomendo fazer mix de Productos da muitas dores de cabeça. Actualmente o recomendado é: ubiquiti MiMo e AC, Mikrotik ou Cambium

----------


## Genis

> olá pessoal do under linux gostaria de saber de vcs mais experientes oque acham da wom 5000 mimo como cliente hoje em 2017
> estou pensando em instalar alguns clientes com ela distancia de 300 metros acham que vai dar, lembrando que visada e limpa



eu, por pior que é as 2 ainda fico com a intelbras, mais se mudar para mikrotik, vai ver que é muito melhor, as ubiquit´s queima muito as portas LAN.

----------


## lucasleal2020

obrigado Genis, quais vc indica para cliente

----------


## Genis

> obrigado Genis, quais vc indica para cliente


SXT Lite 5 nivel 3 é otima.

----------


## guiggoo

Tenho algumas na rede , pior que não tenho do que reclamar . 85% e ubnt ... airmaxx só se usar ptmp em 40 mhz , em 20 pelo que pesquisei não muda nada.

----------

